# Sunday Muddin'



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I've never seen so many people out at this spot before, at least 60 people were out there today. *I even had my wife and kids with me.


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

Looked like I good time and the kids looked happy nice pics


09 650i bruteforce 
589 tires itp ss wheels
Dynatek cdi


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## dogsbreakfast (Sep 29, 2012)

Jealous.....looks like a real nice playground!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You scare the crap outta me with how you load your bikes lol.....you must have a lot of faith in ratchet straps....guess I have had one to many fail on me to have them strap a bike higher up then my truck.....


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> You scare the crap outta me with how you load your bikes lol.....you must have a lot of faith in ratchet straps....guess I have had one to many fail on me to have them strap a bike higher up then my truck.....


lol tonka im with you ....i dont see how he does it lol im already frightened to have my wheeler strapped in the back of my truck, let alone 2 on top of the bed lol


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't like mine in the bed of my truck either , not since i blew a rear tire going 70 with the brute in the bed , tread wrapped around the exhaust and I slid sideways for about 200 yrds . how I did'nt flip is either just pure luck or had an angel on my shoulder that day . Now it's on a trailer or it aint going .


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

haha im still trying to get me a small lil trailer ...but til then i haul in the back of my truck and make sure i have good straps


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't be scared yall, they are perfectly secure in the back of your truck as long as they are tied down good. I have two 4 wheelers and no room at my house for a trailer, ****ed HOA. The rack I have in the back of my truck is perfectly secure, but again, I too would rather have a trailer. 

Cal3bCart3r, check out the trailers from Harbor Freight if you're on a budget. I used one for a long time with no problems. Here, read all the way through this to see how I stiffened it up and made it work, $260 very well spent.
link not allowed - admin


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I dunno, Ole Nasty, I am sure it is secure but I betcha get some looks driving around like that!! Looks like everyone had a great time. Mine is apart in the garage getting the winter maintenance and clean out- Jealous I am!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Nice pics! I ain't scared of loading like that just more or less a pain in the arse


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

ive seen that kind of rack before on fishers atv. just look up dimondback bed covers. they even custome make them for you and have arched ramps. they even hold sxs on them and can b uninstalled in a few min.


----------

